# Link Hover Finger improvement.



## D-EJ915 (Jan 30, 2006)

I've seen on some sites that when you hover over a link it shows the middle finger instead of the index finger, I think this site warrants such a metal mod. \m/


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 30, 2006)

Nah, I've seen sites where it changes to the horns. Much more metal.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 30, 2006)

How about to 7 fingers??


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 30, 2006)

Devil horns would be cool also...with 7 fingers \mm/ lol


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes! And cool animated GIFs everywhere with big giant skulls! And a 15-second page transition when you click on any link!! And little spinny pentagrams floating all over the screen!



That shit annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yes! And cool animated GIFs everywhere with big giant skulls! And a 15-second page transition when you click on any link!! And little spinny pentagrams floating all over the screen!
> 
> 
> 
> That shit annoys the crap out of me.




Meanie!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2006)

I give The Finger to Link Hover Finger Improvement!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 30, 2006)

lol, it was worth a try


----------



## Regor (Jan 30, 2006)

Trivium's website has the horns thing...


----------

